# Paid Household Charge - Feel like a fool



## SallyM (25 Apr 2012)

I registered for and paid my Household Charge because it is the law & I'm a good citizen etc.
However, I am now feeling a bit of an eejit for paying it as I know loads of people who have not paid it and they haven't heard a dicky bird about it.  Are there loads of civil servants busy making up lists of non-payers?  Is it true that a charge is put on the property if you go to sell it (if so this is not widely known)?
While I don't want my fellow citizens hunted down or anything, I would like them to know they haven't gotton away with paying it.   If the non-payers aren't followed up, the Govt will have big problems getting the compliant ones to pay up next year.  Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me.


----------



## dereko1969 (25 Apr 2012)

Is there a question here? 

The deadline was less than a month ago, tallies are still being done for those not paid, chill your boots and don't start blaming civil servants!


----------



## 44brendan (25 Apr 2012)

> Is it true that a charge is put on the property if you go to sell it (if so this is not widely known)?


While a charge is not put on a property in respect of the unpaid Household Charge, any future sale or disposal of the property will not be completed until confirmation is in place that the Household Charge plus all interest etc is fully paid. I.e. There is no question that those who have'nt paid this charge will escape ultimate costs and penalties.


----------



## seantheman (25 Apr 2012)

dereko1969 said:


> Is there a question here?
> 
> The deadline was less than a month ago, tallies are still being done for those not paid, chill your boots and don't start blaming civil servants!


 
I see two questions in the OP and i don't really see where she's blaming civil servants for anything in particular


----------



## bazermc (25 Apr 2012)

SallyM said:


> I know loads of people who have not paid it and they haven't heard a dicky bird about it.


 
Its only be 25 days since the payment deadline passed.  Tell those people who havent paid to be patient and that just because some time has passed that they havent got away with it just yet


----------



## brendanyumo (25 Apr 2012)

I would bet that the household tax we be abolished after the next election.I can see FF and Sin Fein promising all sorts of goodies like that.


----------



## Bronte (26 Apr 2012)

brendanyumo said:


> I would bet that the household tax we be abolished after the next election.I can see FF and Sin Fein promising all sorts of goodies like that.


 
Brillant, and isn't that precisely how we got in the current mess.  Promising and delivering that which was not sustainable.  

Where are FF and Sinn Fein going to get the money?

SallyM, you did the right thing, this will come back to haunt the non payers, maybe not today but one day soon, and certainly when they go to sell the property or there is a sale due to a death.


----------



## Jazz01 (26 Apr 2012)

Household tax in it's current format was a knee jerk reaction to a request from Europe... and we have witnessed the incompetence of those in power in this country in rolling out the tax / charge / whatever they want to call it. We will see the same for the water charge - incompetence in it's roll out, accompanied with vague information on costs etc...

For those who paid their household tax / charge - well done, great citizens - doing your duty... for those who didn't pay - well done, taking a stand / making a statement of intent - or for whatever reason you did or did not pay... it's done - move on...


----------



## Leper (29 Apr 2012)

Jazz, it's not enough to tell people to "move on" (probably, the most used two consecutive words in history). Let's say the Household Charge will be abolished and I think it will. Then the usual situation in Ireland Ltd comes into play i.e. the same people pay for everything.

This is where the trades unions are leaving their members and retired members down. I know one thing; if the charges are abolished I would feel like a dreadful eejit for paying while others are told "well we didn't think the whole situation out." . . . and worse again "Let's move on."


----------



## extopia (29 Apr 2012)

Leper said:


> Jazz, it's not enough to tell people to "move on" (probably, the most used two consecutive words in history).



I can think of quite a few more.


----------



## asdfg (30 Apr 2012)

will those who paid get a refund ,if the rest dont have to pay?


----------



## truthseeker (30 Apr 2012)

asdfg said:


> will those who paid get a refund ,if the rest dont have to pay?



Absolutely not! Can you imagine - the government giving back money?

But dont worry - it wont be abolished.


----------



## noel_c (13 May 2012)

SallyM said:


> However, I am now feeling a bit of an eejit for paying it as I know loads of people who have not paid it and they haven't heard a dicky bird about it.


I wonder if people would say the same if their acquaintances had not paid income tax or motor tax.

As stated above, for anyone selling a property at the moment, enforcement of payment of the household charge is definitely an issue.


----------



## MrMan (14 May 2012)

Bronte said:


> Brillant, and isn't that precisely how we got in the current mess.  Promising and delivering that which was not sustainable.
> 
> Where are FF and Sinn Fein going to get the money?
> 
> SallyM, you did the right thing, this will come back to haunt the non payers, maybe not today but one day soon, and certainly when they go to sell the property or there is a sale due to a death.




You make the promises, theres no need to keep them, just ask Enda & Eamon.


----------



## rustbucket (14 May 2012)

MrMan said:


> You make the promises, theres no need to keep them, just ask Enda & Eamon.



Do you honestly expect any different? Anyone who expects any politician to keep all 'promises' they made during election campaign is a fool!

I dont know why people keep harping on about broken promises and blaming the current lot for the current climate and the issues it brings.

Are you suggesting that if FF stayed in power based on their electoral promises that they would have done anything different? NO

SF- NO, Independents- NO.

Bottom line is we are broke. Everyone should pay the tax. Those who dont will probably end up just paying more. Then they'l be moaning about that


----------



## martindfs (14 May 2012)

i for 1 have not paid the propetry tax. reason is im flat out paying taxes and what people dont realise is that this E100 payment is just the start of it. they can take it out of my salary if they wish but i am not paying it under my own obligation. why should the tax payer pay and pay and pay for the mistakes of others. are banks paying for their mistakes??? 

call me whatever you like but im fed up getting taxed and taxed and taxed.


----------



## mandelbrot (14 May 2012)

I'm pretty sure everyone who has watched the TV, listened to the radio, or picked up a newspaper in the last 6 months is well aware that this is just the start of it; it's not as if they've pretended otherwise.


----------



## MrMan (14 May 2012)

rustbucket said:


> Do you honestly expect any different? Anyone who expects any politician to keep all 'promises' they made during election campaign is a fool!
> 
> I dont know why people keep harping on about broken promises and blaming the current lot for the current climate and the issues it brings.
> 
> ...



The current lot at any moment in time are the only ones that we can address, you might accept the best of the worst, I just hope for better.


----------



## DoctorEvil (14 May 2012)

MrMan said:


> You make the promises, theres no need to keep them, just ask Enda & Eamon.



You do realise neither Enda or Eamon were given a full mandate to implement their policies?


----------



## Leper (17 May 2012)

Have you noticed? - There isn't a single word on radio or television about the Household Charge.  The government probably reached their real target on income for the charge.  Like I said earlier, the same people pay for everything.


----------



## serotoninsid (17 May 2012)

Leper said:


> Have you noticed? - There isn't a single word on radio or television about the Household Charge.  The government probably reached their real target on income for the charge.  Like I said earlier, the same people pay for everything.


That's because of the upcoming referendum.  It will resurface once that's out of the way.


----------



## martindfs (21 Jun 2012)

in dundalk, our local newspaper have stated on the first page that they will enforce soon and they are prepared to take people to court.  im waiting on them to call to my door!


----------



## seantheman (21 Jun 2012)

I think the easiest way for them to clear up this mess is; If they decide that the property tax needs to be, say €400 in year one, They should announce that it is going to be €500 and discount those who have paid the registration tax by €100.


----------



## martindfs (21 Jun 2012)

cashier said:


> Out of interest how can they write to those who haven't registered if they don't have an address fro them


 
they already stated they will use billing records from bord gais/ esb to trace names etc


----------



## martindfs (21 Jun 2012)

cashier said:


> What are you going to do about it? Most countries have some form of Property/Council tax and you know Big Phil needs your dosh!


 
cashier, i am screwed as a paye worker. ive a big mortgage and my family comes first.....i aint paying no more and certainly not taking any more hits when im already busting my This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language working to pay bills when you have people on the welfare sitting back and collecting hundreds per week for doing nothing.   why force the paye worker to pay for the banks and corrupt politicians!


----------



## martindfs (21 Jun 2012)

cashier said:


> I totally agree with you, in Britain it is a council tax and every one who is working has to contribute. It is a very fair system and administered perfectly. I am in London myself and I have to pay over £100 every month in Council tax. It is a very unfair system they after bringing in in Ireland.


 

i have no prob paying the E100 but i know that its only the start of it. what else will the politicians of this republic force us to pay. its rediculous!


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jun 2012)

martindfs said:


> i for 1 have not paid the propetry tax. reason is im flat out paying taxes ...





martindfs said:


> cashier, i am screwed as a paye worker. ive a big mortgage and my family comes first.....





martindfs said:


> i have no prob paying the E100 ...


Your posts are a bit confusing on this matter.


----------



## martindfs (25 Jun 2012)

ClubMan said:


> Your posts are a bit confusing on this matter.


 

clubman, were does it all stop. just say we all pay the HH charge, whats next after it. another tax of some sort. what im trying to say is that im sick to the backbone of paying paying paying for what? we are bailing out banks, our politicians are living fantastic lives at our expense and the paye worker is still busting their ass while welfare people are collecting and calling the workers fools as they are getting it so easy with great handouts.

it has been proven that you cannot tax your way out of a recession and what are we doing!?


----------



## callybags (25 Jun 2012)

martindfs said:


> clubman, were does it all stop. just say we all pay the HH charge, whats next after it. another tax of some sort. what im trying to say is that im sick to the backbone of paying paying paying for what? we are bailing out banks, our politicians are living fantastic lives at our expense and the paye worker is still busting their ass while welfare people are collecting and calling the workers fools as they are getting it so easy with great handouts.
> 
> it has been proven that you cannot tax your way out of a recession and what are we doing!?


 
Couple of points on this:



> what im trying to say is that im sick to the backbone of paying paying paying for what? we are bailing out banks


 
I think it's fair to say that hardly anyone likes paying taxes of any type, so using this as a reason not to pay is not really justifiable. It is a fact that we are bailing out the banks and this fact cannot be changed.



> our politicians are living fantastic lives at our expense and the paye worker is still busting their ass while welfare people are collecting and calling the workers fools as they are getting it so easy with great handouts.


 
This is a vast generalisation and in my opinion a great insult to
Hard working politicians (there are a lot of them)

Self employed poeple (it's not only PAYE workers that bust their ass)

Social Welfare recipients (most have no choice and would much rather not be reliant on the state for support)


----------



## martindfs (25 Jun 2012)

callybags said:


> Couple of points on this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
my wife is self employed and i know what its like!  hard working politicians eh....fantastic money also and a really really nice pension after a few years service yeah. i dont see mr.wallace giving up his role in the dail..WHY IS THIS!!  easy money nice pension with alot of benefits you or i will never achieve.

bailing out the banks.....i agree we never had a chance but why call this country a republic then?  why try and tax your way out of a recession as its proven not to work


----------



## truthseeker (25 Jun 2012)

martindfs said:


> my wife is self employed and i know what its like!  hard working politicians eh....fantastic money also and a really really nice pension after a few years service yeah. i dont see mr.wallace giving up his role in the dail..WHY IS THIS!!  *easy money nice pension with alot of benefits you or i will never achieve.*
> 
> bailing out the banks.....i agree we never had a chance but why call this country a republic then?  why try and tax your way out of a recession as its proven not to work



Its not a succession by birth situation. You do know that any private citizen is entitled to stand for public office dont you?

If Mick Wallaces easy money and nice pension are so desirable to you, why didnt you become a politician?


----------



## martindfs (25 Jun 2012)

truthseeker said:


> Its not a succession by birth situation. You do know that any private citizen is entitled to stand for public office dont you?
> 
> If Mick Wallaces easy money and nice pension are so desirable to you, why didnt you become a politician?


 
because im not a liar.its not a disireable position for me and i never once stated this and also i cant make open promises which i cannot adhere to unlike many many politicians do/did in the country. we irish citizens are fools, we are paying whatever the government want us to pay.....where will it end!? how much more will we have to put into the banks? enda kenny in better paid than barrack obama for gods sake.

wallace stated that he will not pay back millions owed to the revenue from his company and he also lied to them. if i did this i would probably be in jail for fraud due to false declarations made to the revenue and also its a slap in the face where a politician can say F you why should i pay it...let someone else pick up the tab.

he has agreed to pay back the money but its has been calculated that it would take him 50-60 years to pay it full with the rate he has agreed to pay per year. great republic eh!


----------



## martindfs (25 Jun 2012)

cashier said:


> Don't be stressing yourself out with the likes of Wallace and his ike. I like hundreds of thousands of others voted this shower in in the last election, what alternative did we have??
> 
> The fire engine approach to the introduction of the household charge just shows how hopeless and incompetent they are at introducing new policies. You know, I recently had an interesting conversation with an english man in a London pub, he said that FF got us into this mess but in all probability they were the ones with the capability of also getting us out of this mess. I say bring back Bertie!!!


 
cashier dont even mention that guys name. i think he showed the new guys how to lie and deny deny deny!  the bertie tribunal....how much is that costing the tax payer???   bertie is now living the life of luxury


----------

